# Confidence building games?



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sienna was at the kennel for the week of Thanksgiving while we were down in Los Angeles. They said she was very nervous/shy and got scared of the other dogs approaching her. She was better with one or two dogs or with smaller, less aggressive dogs. It was like she was unsure and scared.

When I picked her up they said it might be a good idea to start playing some confidence building games with her to give her a boost. We can't afford training ;-( so need to try to do this ourselves. I wish we had some friends close by with dogs she could play with and build her confidence. She is so much more at ease with people.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Get her out in public (meaning people and dogs) - A LOT. 

Pet stores on Saturdays are great over here, because everyone brings their dogs in to show off and socialize. 

Same thing with parks on Saturdays.

Same thing with just walking around the block and doing the meet and greet with your neighbor's dogs. If you know some people in the neighborhood who have nice dogs, ask them if they would help you build your dog's confidence. <- I have a lot of friends in our neighborhood who are perfectly happy letting me walk with them and their dogs. You can also get with a hiking buddy who is also a dog person and start a daily routine with that person and their dog. 

None of the above things mean off-leash romping with other dogs. But it will get her used to meeting other dogs and being relatively confident and friendly with them like a golden should be. 

And make sure you are always in control of the situation and she's never exposed to aggresive dogs where she's likely to get attacked or becomes fearful because of them.

The kennel situation - I'm honestly not surprised that your golden was afraid and nervous, because if you have a sensitive dog, they might have problems being around a strange confined place where there are a lot of dogs barking and strange people handling them.


----------

